# Camera? (Vs thunderbolt)



## phydo (Jun 7, 2011)

Is it just me or is the camera absolutely awful? I set it to 8mp and when I double tap zoomed on a photo straight lines weren't even straight. Just fuzzed beyond recognition. Anyone have any settings fixes or anything? I mean I just want it a little better. Looks like its like a 2mp camera.

I realize my thunderbolt camera may be a godsend for a phone camera. Best I've ever used. I'm just wondering if how bad mine is is actually how it is

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

You are not alone it is the worst I've used. I tried using it at night with flash and it was leggy


----------



## Sierra8561 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hands down worst camera I've had in a while. Other than that love the phone.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Moto's Camera's Usally Fail :/


----------



## loonie01 (Aug 13, 2011)

Try using camera fx from the market. It's a little better


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't know why Motorola can't get a decent camera for their phones.. I love my Bionic but this camera is an embarrassing. I'm guessing at some point they will push out an update to help the camera like they did with the OG Droid.


----------

